# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Medical Center Damage

## Charlie40

Has anyone heard if the Moore Medical Ctr will be stripped down to the metal frame and rebuilt or is it too damaged and will have to be torn down completely and rebuilt or never rebuilt ? 

Also any word on the Camden Shopping ctr on 19th close to Santa Fe? when I drove through there on Saturday I couldn't tell if the structure was still sound or if it will have to be torn completely down and rebuilt ?

Also has anyone been in contact with Jim Evans agency? he was my Insurance guy with State Farm and there building was just north of Tinker credit union and is pretty much demolished from the storm.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Has anyone heard if the Moore Medical Ctr will be stripped down to the metal frame and rebuilt or is it too damaged and will have to be torn down completely and rebuilt or never rebuilt ? 
> 
> Also any word on the Camden Shopping ctr on 19th close to Santa Fe? when I drove through there on Saturday I couldn't tell if the structure was still sound or if it will have to be torn completely down and rebuilt ?
> 
> Also has anyone been in contact with Jim Evans agency? he was my Insurance guy with State Farm and there building was just north of Tinker credit union and is pretty much demolished from the storm.


I wondered this myself.  Doesn't Norman Regional own the complex?  Perhaps they'll use this as a chance to consolidate in Norman?

----------


## Charlie40

> I wondered this myself.  Doesn't Norman Regional own the complex?  Perhaps they'll use this as a chance to consolidate in Norman?


Yes Norman Reginal owns MMC so with Norman reginal as close as it is they may decide rebuilding the Moore hospital is too cosly. I dont know how much Business the Moore hospital had but wouldn't be more than the 2 Norman hospitals I wouldnt imagine.

----------


## kevinpate

Just me thinking aloud.  If I were king for a day of NRHS, I'd look at the Moore site as a location for a new specialty center, rather than consider a rebuild scenario.

----------


## Charlie40

> Just me thinking aloud.  If I were king for a day of NRHS, I'd look at the Moore site as a location for a new specialty center, rather than consider a rebuild scenario.


Yeah they may do something like that or clear and sell the property.

----------


## OKCTalker

Could this be a second chance for Integris? Moore was in bankruptcy when acquired by Norman six years ago for $34 million. Integris was second at $32 million, and its CEO Stan Hupfield said, "We are hopeful they (Norman) will serve the citizens of Moore with the kind of care they deserve. We will continue to look for ways Integris can serve that community as well. We are pleased that the community of Moore will continue to have a hospital and we look forward to serving the Moore community through our clinics and hospitals."

I'm not sure that a specialty hospital makes sense. Obamacare in trying to curtail the use of specialty centers, and cutting back reimbursements for their services.

----------


## G.Walker

Whatever they need to do, they need to do it quick, I don't like the idea of a city with 60,000 residents not having a close emergency room to go to.

----------


## Charlie40

> Whatever they need to do, they need to do it quick, I don't like the idea of a city with 60,000 residents not having a close emergency room to go to.


Norman or Southwest Medical Ctr. those are likely our choices for now and from now on.

----------


## Easy180

Dan Mcguinness had a Facebook post stating even though they made it through the entire strip center will be bulldozed. Said they will be back just not sure of the location

----------


## Questor

Yeah, the liquor store to the left of Dan McGuinness looks absolutely terrible.  Can't imagine the strip mall has any structural integrity left because of it.

On Moore Medical Center, FYI many of the doctors that had offices in there have already relocated to the Norman Regional HealthPlex on Tecumseh Road.

----------


## Zuplar

I mean with Norman Regional and even OU Medical somewhat close I don't see the need. There is also a St. Anthonys off of I44. Maybe do an urgent care with some emergency room capabilities, but anything serious I wouldn't mess with that hospital anyways. Leave it to the big boys who have the proper equipment. I know with the Integris in Yukon I've heard of too many horrors of Doctors getting in over their head because they weren't staffed adequately and didn't have the proper equipment. This even happened to a family member. Since then it's been known as the butcher shop.

----------


## jn1780

I got a text from state farm saying Jim Evans is relocated to 515 Telephone road

----------


## venture

In the Transcript today: Officials unsure if Moore Medical Center will be rebuilt  Headlines  The Norman Transcript

The gist...they are still waiting to see if they need to do a complete rebuild or repair the existing frame. For now everyone has been relocated either to the Porter campus, the Healthplex or other clinics. 

They are dedicated to Moore, so I feel there will be a hospital or at least some facility there.

----------


## G.Walker

Something needs to be available to Moore residents. I live in east Moore, closer to Sooner, and nothing is close now. That extra 10 mins to have to drive to Norman for an emergency can determine life or death.

----------


## venture

Well we got our answer: Moore Medical Center to be demolished  New and Developing  The Norman Transcript

----------


## HangryHippo

I believe this will work out okay.  Wasn't that hospital on financially shaky ground?  Maybe they can build something a little smaller with more urgent services and let patients travel to the other regional facilities.

----------


## bombermwc

Keep in mind that there are other ER options in the area...although none of them are super close. Places like the Heart Hospital on 240. And also remember that until MMC, Midwest City was the ER for Moore. Midwest City ambulances covered the area and transported to Midwest Regional. Moore wasn't at large as it is now either. With the growing population, i'm sure you'll see something there, but it probably won't be what MMC was. Remember when Schuster built MMC (which was doomed from day 1 with him in charge), it was meant to be independant (The ER was contracturally staffed by Midwest City physicians/nurses) so it covered more services than a new center will.

What I would imagine the new center will be, is more ER like the free-standing centers. It will have limited care but can cover most ER visits. Anything major would then tranfer to Healthplex or Regional. You'll probably see a lore more Outpatient type work and i would bet more physician offices rather than services. Lab work facilities, maybe an MRI or something like that....but you will not see a full-service hospital there with the Healthplex so close (from the same owners). If Integris owned it, it would be a different story. But since Norman owns it, you won't see them creating competition for their own facilities. I'm not dissing Norman here, but by being owned by them, it simply alters what the purpose of the place will be.

I, for one, hope that they take a more vertical approach and sprawl it out less.

----------


## Zuplar

> I believe this will work out okay.  Wasn't that hospital on financially shaky ground?  Maybe they can build something a little smaller with more urgent services and let patients travel to the other regional facilities.


I agree.

----------


## Zuplar

Got this from one of the local hospitals.

----------


## G.Walker

As a Moore resident, I don't think there needs to be a full scale hospital in Moore, but they need something like those mini St. Anthony's Healthplexes scattered around the metro. They need something for emergencies, with a population of over 60,000 and growing, this needs to be addressed, and the population of Norman is not getting any smaller.

----------


## HangryHippo

Something like the St. Anthony healthplex is exactly what Moore needs. I couldn't think of it for my earlier but that's precisely what I had in mind. Moore shouldn't compete with the larger hospitals in OKC and Norman, but they need some sort of facility and one of those plexes would work.

----------


## bille

The original Moore hospital (now the school admin building, that was also nearly wiped completely out) couldn't hang and even with the major growth of Moore after the '99 tornado the new medical center couldn't be profitable.  Norman had to give it life support just so it would stay open and it nearly bankrupted them in doing so, right?  I still can't understand why Norman opted to buy the MMC but personally I'd see this as a way for them while still saving face.  

Sure somebody could put in a St Anthony type center but it's not like MMC was a major hospital, how different could it be?

----------


## OKCTalker

I understand that MMC went on a hiring binge after NRH bought them. When they realized that this was unsustainable, cutbacks ensued and morale hit the floor. 

Because MMC was financially unsuccessful both before and after the NRH acquisition, a different business model must be implemented if another group wants to enter this space. You know that the City of Moore and Moore Chamber are doing everything they can to make that happen.

----------


## G.Walker

Well the NRHS is committed to rebuild in Moore, good deal.

Moore Medical Center to be demolished | The Journal Record

----------


## Easy180

> Well the NRHS is committed to rebuild in Moore, good deal.
> 
> Moore Medical Center to be demolished | The Journal Record


That is a good deal...Wifey delivered both of our kiddos there...Well run hospital (non financially speaking)

----------


## HangryHippo

> Well the NRHS is committed to rebuild in Moore, good deal.
> 
> Moore Medical Center to be demolished | The Journal Record


Yep, and it sounds like they're also committed to right-sizing that facility and providing what Moore needs while allowing their newish healthplex and Norman Regional handle the rest.  Good ideas all around.

----------


## venture

> Yep, and it sounds like they're also committed to right-sizing that facility and providing what Moore needs while allowing their newish healthplex and Norman Regional handle the rest.  Good ideas all around.


Yup. Glad to hear they are staying in Moore. Also agree with you that the right sizing of the facility is going to really going to help the long term stability of the facility.

----------


## catch22

They will be announcing future plans for the Moore Medical Center today.

----------


## Zuplar

I guess that's to coincide with the demo?

----------


## macfoucin

Demolition Begins At Moore Medical Center; Will Be Rebuilt - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |



> It was announced at the end of Tuesday's remembrance ceremony that the building will be replaced. An advisory committee will soon begin meeting to determine what the new Moore Medical Center will look like.
> 
> Until the center is rebuilt, a temporary site will be set up.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

Will they build the same footprint or will they be looking at a new design?  Was thinking a round shaped building...

----------


## jn1780

> Will they build the same footprint or will they be looking at a new design?  Was thinking a round shaped building...


An advisory committee will determine what is practical for the Moore. I wouldn't be surprised if it was smaller facility.

----------


## Zuplar

> An advisory committee will determine what is practical for the Moore. I wouldn't be surprised if it was smaller facility.


I'd bet on it, but I've been wrong before.

----------


## MWCGuy

A couple of things to note:

The Tornado hitting Moore Medical Center is blessing in disguise for the Norman Regional System. They overpaid for MMC when they got into a bidding war with INTEGRIS when the Schuster (SP) Group went belly up leaving several Oklahoma Communities scrambling to save their local hospitals and pay back pay to the employees who stuck it out after the bankruptcy commenced. Over paying for MMC and the construction of the Healthplex put them deep in debt. The changes in the health care laws changed the situation from bad to worse. Medicare reimbursements were cut and many people are not paying their medical bills because they believe the government is going to pick up the bill where insurance does not. The hype for the left and the right have left many patients confused on what or if they have to pay.

The insurance policy payout and not having to pay for the cost of operating MMC is going to save the Norman Regional System millions. 

Before the tornado they were on the market to be sold and it was not exactly a secret either. The employees were told INTEGRIS, Mercy and Saints had each solicited offers and they were just going through the final process to pick who the winning bidder would be. 

Now that Moore is no longer in the picture, this may have given the Norman Regional System a reprieve allowing to survive a little longer on their own. If they do reopen, I am willing to be it will be a free standing ER with medical offices and outpatient surgery on sight.  Everything else will likely be piped down to the campuses on Tecumseh and Porter. They could easily run the same type facility Saints is running in Midwest City and on SW 134th. They already have their own ambulance service. To help secure a hospital in some form I'm willing to bet Moore would be willing to switch from Midwest EMS to Norman Regional/EMSTAT for their city ambulance service.

The other thing that should be noted is that INTEGRIS owns vacant land at the corner of SW 34th and Telephone that is big enough for a new hospital. Even if Norman Regional were to abandon the site of MMC INTEGRIS would likely start construction by fall. 

July is the beginning of FY2014 for most of the city's hospitals. I am going to look into my crystal ball and predict one or more of the following:

1. Norman Regional announces a name change to Mercy, Saints or INTEGRIS.
2. Norman Regional announces they will open a Urgent Care/Clinic at the site of Moore Medical or some place close by.
3. INTEGRIS announces the construction/ground breaking of INTEGRIS Health Hospital Moore

Then again I could be wrong and none of these could happen.

----------


## HangryHippo

> A couple of things to note:
> 
> The Tornado hitting Moore Medical Center is blessing in disguise for the Norman Regional System. They overpaid for MMC when they got into a bidding war with INTEGRIS when the Schuster (SP) Group went belly up leaving several Oklahoma Communities scrambling to save their local hospitals and pay back pay to the employees who stuck it out after the bankruptcy commenced. Over paying for MMC and the construction of the Healthplex put them deep in debt. The changes in the health care laws changed the situation from bad to worse. Medicare reimbursements were cut and many people are not paying their medical bills because they believe the government is going to pick up the bill where insurance does not. The hype for the left and the right have left many patients confused on what or if they have to pay.
> 
> The insurance policy payout and not having to pay for the cost of operating MMC is going to save the Norman Regional System millions. 
> 
> Before the tornado they were on the market to be sold and it was not exactly a secret either. The employees were told INTEGRIS, Mercy and Saints had each solicited offers and they were just going through the final process to pick who the winning bidder would be. 
> 
> Now that Moore is no longer in the picture, this may have given the Norman Regional System a reprieve allowing to survive a little longer on their own. If they do reopen, I am willing to be it will be a free standing ER with medical offices and outpatient surgery on sight.  Everything else will likely be piped down to the campuses on Tecumseh and Porter. They could easily run the same type facility Saints is running in Midwest City and on SW 134th. They already have their own ambulance service. To help secure a hospital in some form I'm willing to bet Moore would be willing to switch from Midwest EMS to Norman Regional/EMSTAT for their city ambulance service.
> ...


You think the Norman Regional Health System is going to be sold off in its entirety to Saints or Integris?  I just don't see that happening.

----------


## MWCGuy

The Norman Regional Health System has been debt for sometime. Most of that debt they incurred when they purchased Moore Medical Center. My sisters are nurses, older sister works at Mercy and younger sister works at INTEGRIS and Saints. (most nurses in okc work at more than one hospital) The hospital rumor mills are pretty accurate they new about INTEGRIS' partnership with Lakeside months before it happened. They tell me that an announcement was due to roll out around the time the tornado hit. However, the tornado put the plan on hold until they could figure out the outcome of Moore Medical Center. Now that Moore is a memory, that may save the Norman Regional System.

----------


## soonermike

The Norman Regional Hospital Authority has approved plans for a new, 100,000-square-foot, $28.8 million facility for the town of Moore, which was hit by a devastating tornado in May.

Plans approved for new hospital in Moore | News OK

----------


## Easy180

Quite the upgrade for Moore!!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> The Norman Regional Hospital Authority has approved plans for a new, 100,000-square-foot, $28.8 million facility for the town of Moore, which was hit by a devastating tornado in May.
> 
> Plans approved for new hospital in Moore | News OK


I sort of wish they would leave it blank because what if another torando hits it and they have to rebuild again?

----------


## venture

> I sort of wish they would leave it blank because what if another torando hits it and they have to rebuild again?


So are they just suppose to leave every lot blank because of a "torando" coming through at some point? 

Here is the photo from the article...

----------


## MonkeesFan

> So are they just suppose to leave every lot blank because of a "torando" coming through at some point? 
> 
> Here is the photo from the article...


Yeah, what is the point of rebuilding over and over since Moore is a tornado magnet?

That is ugly and it looks like a business building than a hospital

----------


## venture

> Yeah, what is the point of rebuilding over and over since Moore is a tornado magnet?
> 
> That is ugly and it looks like a business building than a hospital


To highlight the idiocy of your statement...you are suggesting we just shouldn't rebuild because of tornadoes? So why not apply that concept to EVERY place a tornado hits in Oklahoma? Here is a map of roughly 60% of the tornadoes that have happened since 1950 (there were about 3500 but only 2500 can be displayed at once). Using your glorious logic...Oklahoma would be one big open field.



As far as the look of the building. If you bothered to read the article, it is mostly going to be an office building with some hospital functions - ER and such. It isn't going to have a full in-patient operation. They also wanted to stick with the look of the Healthplex as well.

----------


## Jesseda

Does anyone  know how big the old hospital was

----------


## Jesseda

the only thing I don't like is that it looks to be a lot of glass

----------


## Dustin

> the only thing I don't like is that it looks to be a lot of glass


Ya and what's up with that red thing on the side of the building?  Are they making fun of all the blood that was shed on May 20th?  All the survivors should sue!

----------


## KayneMo

I love it! Especially the curved facade.

----------


## kevinpate

There are some odd thoughts in this thread. Of course, that might help explain how we have the govt. that we do.

----------


## catch22

Looks good. Moore doesn't have much of a modern look. This will be a good change up of the Moore "architectural" theme.

----------


## Zuplar

I feel like this is overkill for the fact that Norman Regional has a big new hospital not too far down the road. Of course maybe they know something I don't and that it really is needed. I just hate to see them get in over their head and go bankrupt and leave Moore again without a hospital.

Hopefully it turns out well, I think it looks nice and will look very good next to the Warren.

----------


## Dar405301

I love it

----------


## jerrywall

I'm sure.  And I like the glass look.  Very clean.  It's not just here that I've noticed it; it seems like lots of buildings lately have gone for the glass heavy look.  As someone who's replaced 3 roofs in 5 years, and had 2 cars "totaled" for hail damage, it just always gives me a chuckle.  I'm sure they use stuff that is plenty storm resistant though.

----------


## jn1780

> I feel like this is overkill for the fact that Norman Regional has a big new hospital not too far down the road. Of course maybe they know something I don't and that it really is needed. I just hate to see them get in over their head and go bankrupt and leave Moore again without a hospital.
> 
> Hopefully it turns out well, I think it looks nice and will look very good next to the Warren.


They are eliminating inpatient services so they are adapting to the changes of the healthcare industry in the area. I said before when the Moore Medical Center was destroyed that they would build a slightly smaller facility that is more in line to what St. Anthony built on I-44.

----------


## jn1780

> So are they just suppose to leave every lot blank because of a "torando" coming through at some point? 
> 
> Here is the photo from the article...


Its a smaller version of the building in Norman. 

And 5 stories will make it the tallest building in Moore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Just out of curiosity, what is maximum height limit in Moore?

----------


## Zuplar

> They are eliminating inpatient services so they are adapting to the changes of the healthcare industry in the area. I said before when the Moore Medical Center was destroyed that they would build a slightly smaller facility that is more in line to what St. Anthony built on I-44.


And I had thought it was going to be smaller as well, I guess it's just hard to tell from the renderings. It looks nicer IMO, I'm nor sure on how big the old one was, but either way it looks like an upgrade.

----------


## BG918

Were there in-patient services in the old hospital?  Or are they trying to consolidate those at the Healthplex in Norman?

----------


## venture

> Were there in-patient services in the old hospital?  Or are they trying to consolidate those at the Healthplex in Norman?


From what I understand in-patient for Moore will be consolidated at the Healthplex, though majority of it will still be at the Porter main hospital.

----------


## G.Walker

It was stated in the original press release that this was phase one, and that expansion will be contemplated if necessary, including an inpatient tower.

http://www.normanregional.com/en/new...ml?news_id=323

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> It was stated in the original press release that this was phase one, and that expansion will be contemplated if necessary, including an inpatient tower.
> 
> Norman Regional Health System - Newsroom


Here is another rendering from the press release provided by G.Walker:










> Services and areas found at the modular ED will include:
> *A Trauma area
> *Seven Fast Track rooms
> *One Isolation room
> *Six treatment rooms
> *One Triage area
> *X-ray
> *CT
> *Ultrasound
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

BTW, just in case anyone missed my question, I looked on Google and nothing, does anyone know the heigh limit in Moore?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

They really should turn the lower right Main Entry parking lot right above SW 64th street into a 4 level structured parking garage so the "future expansion/satellite area won't have to require any parking and can be linked with a skybridge.

----------


## jerrywall

Looks cool.

----------


## Dubya61

> BTW, just in case anyone missed my question, I looked on Google and nothing, does anyone know the heigh limit in Moore?


Is there a height limit in Moore (or any municipality)?  Doesn't make sense that there would be one except around airports (and very limited, then).  Insurance companies would dictate a height limit long before a city would, I would think.

----------


## venture

> Is there a height limit in Moore (or any municipality)?  Doesn't make sense that there would be one except around airports (and very limited, then).  Insurance companies would dictate a height limit long before a city would, I would think.


Cities can set height limits to developments, but I've only seen it happen in specific development zones. Town near where I grew up has a very large commercial/business park area and they set a height limit of 4 stories for non-hospitality developments. So Moore could definitely have one overall, but more than likely there just hasn't been a need to go very vertical there.

----------


## seaofchange

> Is there a height limit in Moore (or any municipality)?  Doesn't make sense that there would be one except around airports (and very limited, then).  Insurance companies would dictate a height limit long before a city would, I would think.


Height limits are dictated by the zoning district a property is in.
Sometimes it's a set height limit, sometimes it's based on their setbacks from the property line or setbacks from residential (i.e. 1 foot of setback for each 2 feet of height). You can go to municode.com and see the Moore Land Development code to see the various zoning districts and height limits.

----------


## SOONER8693

> Height limits are dictated by the zoning district a property is in.
> Sometimes it's a set height limit, sometimes it's based on their setbacks from the property line or setbacks from residential (i.e. 1 foot of setback for each 2 feet of height). You can go to municode.com and see the Moore Land Development code to see the various zoning districts and height limits.


Now this is by no means factual or official. But, within the last week, a long time Moore resident and person with contacts within the city of Moore offices, told me that he believed the height limit in Moore was 3 stories. This was due to the fact that was as high as their highest ladder firetruck could reach. I don't know. Hearsay, rumor, take it for what it's worth.

----------


## seaofchange

> Now this is by no means factual or official. But, within the last week, a long time Moore resident and person with contacts within the city of Moore offices, told me that he believed the height limit in Moore was 3 stories. This was due to the fact that was as high as their highest ladder firetruck could reach. I don't know. Hearsay, rumor, take it for what it's worth.


The standard for alot of the commercial/industrial districts in Moore seems to be this:


When abutting any residential zoning or use, no improvement or structure shall exceed thirty-five (35) feet in height above the mean elevation of the lot;
When abutting a non-residential zoning or use, additional height shall be permitted on a ratio of one additional foot of building setback from all property lines for each one and one-half (1) additional foot of building height, with approval of the Fire Marshal. All current building and municipal codes shall apply;
When located within the I-35 Corridor as designated by the Moore Comprehensive Plan, and when not abutting residential zoning or use, there shall be no limitations on height, with approval of the Fire Marshal; All other applicable city codes shall apply.

----------


## PiePie

I am not sure about the look...Does it really need that much glass?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I am not sure about the look...Does it really need that much glass?


Yes, so when the next tornado comes, they will be able to see it better.

----------


## PiePie

> Yes, so when the next tornado comes, they will be able to see it better.


I laughed out loud! Thank you for the laugh!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Questor

Interesting. It has the same color scheme and geometry of the Norman HealthPlex. Which I guess is to be expected since they're part of Norman regional now.

----------


## MWCGuy

I think it will be a hospital that will work perfect for Moore. They will likely be a level 3 trauma and they really don't need any more inpatient beds in the Oklahoma City Area. As it is most of the larger hospitals in the metro operate with 1-3 units shuttered. People are only kept in the hospital just long enough to where you don't access to live saving equipment or access to a surgery department. Many people are shipped to nursing homes, rehabilitation centers or home care if they need observation or skilled nurse monitoring. I read while back where some doctors are send their patients to hotels instead of hospitals for overnight observation after some surgeries. The doctor will send a nurse to the hotel to do the checks through the night or the hotel has a floor dedicated to surgery care. You get the comforts of a hotel with nursing staff that has immediate access to doctor if necessary.

----------


## rxis

My understanding is Moore will have a small number of inpatient beds. The structural integrity of the Moore location can hold up better under severe weather conditions despite the use of a high number of windows. Its surprising to hear that the OKC area doesn't need more low acuity beds. It seems as though there is a lack of beds available.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I believe groundbreaking was held for this today.

----------


## bucfan1512

It was actually yesterday at around 11am

----------


## Zuplar

Good, they need to get rid of that FEMA camp looking tent they have out there. I honestly can't believe they put that crap out there, it's just a bad reminder IMO. Looks like a 3rd world country we invaded. It's not like Norman Regional is that much further down the road. I would never go there, I'd just keep on driving. 

/endrant

----------


## bucfan1512

I understand the frustration we just have to remember that its emergencies only.  Now with my wife working at a hospital I have been told how people love the stretch a stubbed toe into a ER visit.  If you could drive yourself there than I agree you don't really need to be there.  But with the amount of people that live just within a mile of that place its needs to be there.  A few lives saved is worth the looks from the outside.

----------


## jn1780

> Good, they need to get rid of that FEMA camp looking tent they have out there. I honestly can't believe they put that crap out there, it's just a bad reminder IMO. Looks like a 3rd world country we invaded. It's not like Norman Regional is that much further down the road. I would never go there, I'd just keep on driving. 
> 
> /endrant


Soon it will just look like a temporary construction trailer with a new tower being built. I  don't really see what the big deal this. They could have decided to leave and left the whole lot vacent.  I know it looks better than the 7-11 site.

----------


## jn1780

It's been awhile since the "Official" groundbreaking, but I noticed there seems to be a fence around the site.

----------


## seaofchange

Glad this is potentially starting construction soon.

----------


## kevinpate

About to get going. Will have ER, outpatient, therapy areas, but no inpatient beds according to an article in the Norman Transcript a few days back.

----------


## bombermwc

They sure have been dragging their feet on this. Granted they had to start from square one on a whole new design since the purpose of the facility changed, but it's really not that complex of a thing when you're not planning for in-patient. It's really just a free-standing ER with some a bunch of office space for physicians offices.  I'm wondering if the Norman Health whatever group started seeing a hit from the medicare cutbacks and had to re-evaluate expenditures on this. With the Healthplex being so close, it almost doesn't make sense to make anything more than a physicians building...even the ER might be a stretch.

MMC was built on bad financial ground from The Schuster Group. It was also built before the Healthplex was around. Bad management from TSG caused the place to go bankrupt (and eventually TSG did as well...the guy just doesn't manage anything well). That is what put Norman in the running to buy the place and they were pretty sure they were going to close it because they had their new fancy Healthplex down the road. So on one hand, the tornado became the saving grace to the site. What would have turned into a shuddered structure (because it wasn't worth renovating to the new purpose given the age of the larger structure on the site), now became an opportunity to start over. One of the countless examples of how a tornado can be devastating but also become an opportunity. MWC along I-40/Sooner/Hudiburg Dr is another example. The church built a new facility, the Reed Center, Home Depot, 5 hotels, restaurants, etc. all came in because what was there was removed, with the land being sold.

----------

